# A month to go!



## jrf500 (Mar 11, 2011)

Less than a month to the exam now. Anbody else losing focus?? I hate to say it, but it seems I am. I had a strong drive for 2 months prior and had no problem opening the books and staying focused and digging in. Seeming harder to stay focused on studying and problem solving, even though this is the most critical time. I'm in the School of PE refresher and workshop classes...so that's helping me stay focused and put in full weekends at least. Just not finding the drive on my own throughout the weekdays to do extra work. I have about 120 hours in thus far. My original goal was 300 total, but I won't come near that now. Oh well, I'll keep plugging along the best I can for 4 more weeks and give it my best shot on April 8th.

Good luck to all and I hope everyone's studying is progressing the way they hoped!


----------



## Ambrug20 (Mar 11, 2011)

jrf500 said:


> Less than a month to the exam now. Anbody else losing focus?? I hate to say it, but it seems I am. I had a strong drive for 2 months prior and had no problem opening the books and staying focused and digging in. Seeming harder to stay focused on studying and problem solving, even though this is the most critical time. I'm in the School of PE refresher and workshop classes...so that's helping me stay focused and put in full weekends at least. Just not finding the drive on my own throughout the weekdays to do extra work. I have about 120 hours in thus far. My original goal was 300 total, but I won't come near that now. Oh well, I'll keep plugging along the best I can for 4 more weeks and give it my best shot on April 8th.
> Good luck to all and I hope everyone's studying is progressing the way they hoped!


you better keep yourself motivated. You still need to cover and refresh afternoon session. :bananalama:


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it that soon to the test already? It seems like just yesterday this forum was filled with people waiting on results (I was lucky enough to be one of them).

Good luck to you all. Studying burn out is pretty common, just try to push through it.


----------



## Slo4 (Mar 11, 2011)

Noticed last week that I haven't been as anxious to hit the books lately as I was initially. 2 months in with 160+ hours study so far including School of PE review course.

Took the NCEES sample exam today, although I didn't attempt to answer questions on topics I have not yet covered. Scored 12/16 for breadth and 9/12 for depth. I feel energized from taking the sample test and am ready to keep moving forward until the April 8 exam.


----------



## owiewave (Mar 14, 2011)

I am kind of in the same boat. I guess at this point I feel like I still need to look at a book 6 days a week, but since I made a pretty good schedule and stuck to it, at this point I am not trying to relearn more material, it is more about teaching my brain where to find equations for all of the disciplines and getting a good notebook together. I’ve gone through six minute solutions for all disciplines (morning for all but my depth, ENVA/WR), and done practice problems in both CERM and Goswami’s all-in one for each unit, spending 2 weeks on each of them. at this point I’m doing every sample exam I can get my hands on to make sure I have a general idea for the types of problems I’ll see, and rereading some sections here and there to familiarize myself with some of the concepts that I am a little behind on. after I’ve exhausted the sample exams I’ll probably go back to 6min solutions one last time to do some practice problems in the areas I’m still struggling with (right now, retaining walls and sludge thickening). Overall I feel pretty good about things and think I’ve done everything I could do to prepare. I’m looking forward to a few weeks from now when I can have my evenings and weekends back!


----------



## lady_j (Mar 14, 2011)

I am also trying to stay focused and I'm doing problems, problems, problems...

I'm also trying to re-read all of my reference material (and trying to make sure I am bringing ALL of the references I'll need!)

I took the FE one year ago, and I studied VERY intensly for that exam, and for the civil session, I used PE exams and reference material because I was nervous about the level of testing. I think because of that review, I am in a better place than I should be.....I pretty much started studying about 3 weeks ago for this exam.

Any one else in the same situ as me?

Good luck everyone, stay focused!


----------



## DJsigma (Mar 16, 2011)

This will be my third attempt at the PE exam (the first two were Struc. 1). I have had the same experience each time. About 4 weeks before the test, my work load doubles, my wife and kid get sick, something in my house breaks (or burns), my parents and in-laws decide they need to visit, ect. But then after the exam, I have nothing to do except constantly agonize about when results will be out.

Apparently, my life is based on a 6 month cycle that directly coincides with the PE exam dates. I wonder if NCEES did that on purpose?


----------



## ipswitch (Mar 16, 2011)

Taking this crappy exam for the third time. Taking "School of PE" review classes this time. Hope it puts me over the top this time.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 17, 2011)

HEY! I passed PE 4th time. I know how the burn out is. DON'T let yourself slack off now. I know - easier said than done. If you need a break, make it count. Do something you REALLY want or need to do that will help relieve the anxiety. It might be sleeping for 12 straight hours or celebrating a loved-one's birthday or fixing the water heater. BUT, then get back to studying!!!!! I'm cheering for you.


----------



## csb (Mar 18, 2011)

I remember getting to the point where it felt like my brain was full. I took a break from doing equations and instead started focusing on exam day strategies...making sure my tabs were good to go, making index sheets that might be missing, thinking about how to organize everything. I was still going through my material, but wasn't cranking out problem after problem. After awhile, I was able to focus again and study the last few problems I needed.

GOOD LUCK! If you've been putting in the studying for the last few months, you are probably well prepared. Just don't let the details get fuzzy now.


----------



## jrf500 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I appreciate the encouragement. I've pulled back out the 6 min soln's and plan to go back through those problems and keep plugging along. 3 weeks left only, so I can try keep the mind focused until then.


----------

